# Fairwell to the Snow, on to Lawnsite!



## locqus (Dec 13, 2013)

This is bit of a hello/goodbye.

I have been more on lawnsite exploring and posting there. A hello and farewell to the plowboys in the hopes you will join some of the warm weather threads on lawnsite. Our small 2 plow operation got through the winter, a little more worse for the wear than we would have hoped. A slew of weird breakdowns most often than not had us a little behind the ball. A rim collapsed on one of our trucks, never seen or heard of that in my life! Yet it was a productive season, learned a lot.

Locqus launched "batch jobs" for plow routes about a week ago, so we will be touting that feature next year when the snow starts to fall. Our sponsorship ends on the 10th. 

Until then, Shamrock will mow and Locqus will keep you on track. Hope the season was equally productive and profitable for you all. We will renew our sponsorship on the "cold weather" site next year. 

Until next year, "keep your stick on the ice" (I love that line! Thanks Red) and plow like a Boss.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Enjoy the kiddies and stay away from the politics section!


----------



## locqus (Dec 13, 2013)

^^ A very good line as well, I might borrow that!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

You might get some more snow before you start mowing lawns.


----------



## locqus (Dec 13, 2013)

Thats true, I think we have a couple more inches coming in Wednesday!


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

2-4 coming here tonite  was almost 50 earlier, raining now. Gonna be wet.


----------



## locqus (Dec 13, 2013)

and thats what i get for jinxing it. 4-6" here in Detroit


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

locqus;1783922 said:


> and thats what i get for jinxing it. 4-6" here in Detroit


4-5" of real real wet crap here. Plowed like it was a foot of snow.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

We picked up 4"-7" of light snow today.

temp 26*f


----------

